# Cannot install DirectX 9.0b



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi,

I've got the very same DirectX problem as rahulzy, 
but on WinXP home edition.
this is the error log :

10/26/03 15:21:58: DXWSetup: CDXWSetup()
10/26/03 15:21:58: DXWSetup: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine()
10/26/03 15:21:58: DXWSetup: EnableINTLStringSection(): ERROR: could not find C:\Documents and Settings\#DarkWolf\Local Settings\Temp\IXP000.TMP\dxwsetup.cif.
10/26/03 15:21:58: DXWSetup: EnableINTLStringSection() failed.
10/26/03 15:22:02: DXWSetup: InitInstallEngine() failed.
10/26/03 15:22:07: DXWSetup: WM_APP_ENDDOWNLOAD


If i look with Services there is non called "cryptographic services"
it's not even existing on my pc.

I could'nt find it for download.

'ren %systemroot%\system32\catroot2 oldcatroot2'
Gives an non existing dic. error.

I get the feeling that cryptographic services is the root of my problem.....

is this true? 
if so, how can i get it ? 

Excuse me for my bad english,
(just a 14 year old dutch boy.)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't know how it could be missing or how you would reinstall it other than to reinstall XP itself. You should be seeing what I have in my attached picture. Are your service names in English?

This may or may not be your problem as the error log is indicating an inability to find a specific file.

When you tried to install DirectX, did you first download it to a permanent folder, and then run the setup file from there? If not try it that way, keeping the setup file on the drive for the future. Keep it in a My Documents folder so it won't get lost.

You may need to reinstall XP (see the link below)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q315341&

But you might first try using SFC to check and replace lost files. Close all open windows other than the desktop and go to start> run and enter:

sfc /scannow

You may be prompted for a disk.


----------



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

Are your service names in English?
- yes

And cryptographic services just does'nt exist and is'nt in dutch called some other name : see the attached 'crypto.jpg'


When you tried to install DirectX, did you first download it to a permanent folder, and then run the setup file from there?
- Yes i've downloaded it from the mircsoft page and saved it in a map.
- And i've have tried to install it from a cd , also no effect.

The scan for incomplete/missing files did'nt find any missing file.

Anyway , i'll just forget to install DirectX9.0b, 
i just needed it for some game, i have no need at al to reinstall XP again for some dumb game.
It possibly could be that WinXP itself it'nt good installed, 
but if so i'm not gonna do anything to reinstall it , becouse it has to much valuable software and documents.

Thanx for you efforts and help.

Greetz Darkwolf.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I see you are looking at the services in msconfig.

I'm not sure that if cryptographic services are disabled through Administrative Tools, whether it would show up there.

Have you looked in the Services profile in Administrative Tools? That is where I took my screen shot.

Also, run *regedit* and navigate to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\*CryptSvc*

Is CrypSvc there?

If it is, but is not showing up in Administrative Tools > Services, select (highlight) the CryptSvc entry. Then click File > Export

Name it CryptSvc and in the "save as file type" field, select *Text Files*

Export it to the desktop and upload it here as an attachment.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I may be going offline shortly, so let me add this. If CryptSvc is not found in the Registry where I indicated, save the attached file to a convenient folder.

Rename it CryptSvc.reg

The icon should change from a text icon to a registry icon. If it doesn't, it has not been renamed correctly. One reason this can happen is if "hide file extensions" for known file types is checked in Folder Options > View. This should always be Unchecked.

Once the icon is a registry icon, double click it to merge it to the registry. After the confirmation, reboot and see if Cryptographic services is now present and accounted for.


----------



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

I guess that helped ,I have it installed its says to reboot my computer, 
Once i've done that it's not there......
the map where it sould be installed is empty, 
the game(halo) still's say's i need to install DirectX9.0b
I have tried to insall it mumber of times
Even the logfile say's thats its been correctly installed.

What's happend this time?(i'm sorry i u consider me n00b for this)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not following you clearly now. Does that mean you don't get the original error message?

When you say you have installed "it", and you have to reboot the computer, you are referring to Halo?

Have you now verified that CryptSvc is present and running?

If you run *DxDiag* what is the version listed there? (the last line under System Information)

Is the game Halo now listed in Program Files?

When you install Halo, it should check to see if you have the right version of Dxdiag and offer to install it if you don't. That's how I upgraded mine.

Did the DxDiag install appear to complete?

Also, what Video Adapter and Driver Version are you using? You need to ensure that it supports Dx9b


----------



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

no i'm refering to DirectX9.0b 

(witch is needed for halo, and i have downloaded the demo not the full version, if i want to install it checks if i have Directx9.0b, witch i did not have , it gave a link for dll 9.0)

The error msg is gone, i think becouse of CryptSvc.
what i'm saying is that: 
DirectX9.0b does Not exist on my computer after i installed it and rebooted my computer.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX
is empty


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does anything happen when you run dxdiag ? (the folder you refer to contains maninly image files)

The current version is listed there.

Is this the link you are downloading from?

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx?url=/windows/directx/downloads/default.htm

Also, let's see if anything is interferring with the setup routine.

Get a copy of HijackThis:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Run it and click Config > Misc Tools, *put a check in "list minor sections"*, then click Generate Startuplist and copy/paste the resuslts to a reply.

Also, be advised I am now going to "split" this thread into something separate, rename it, and move it to the "Games" forum.


----------



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

It's say's i have 9.0 :-D
i was indeed looking for a folder for directX.
I guess halo is just unable to detect it could that be ?
but i got to go offline now.
thnx for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

So will Halo run? Or is it just stopping everytime and refusing to go further?

You haven't verified your Video Driver installation supports this version of Dx and you need to do that as well.


----------



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeh, halo is just refusing to run becouse it thinks i don't have DirectX9b.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is this exactly what you see for your version of DX?

DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)

If not, download and install again from the site I linked to.

Also, as I mentioned, it is quite possible to install the highest version of DirectX and not have your video card support it.

If you haven't verified the compatibility with your current drivers you will need to do that.


----------



## darkwolfert (Oct 26, 2003)

Jup, thats it : DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)

If you haven't verified the compatibility with your current drivers you will need to do that.
-No i have not , can you mtell me how to ?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you run DxDiag you will see a Display tab. It gives information on the Display Device and the installed driver version.

Let me know what that is and I'll see if I can find the appropriate information on the vendor's site. You may need to update your drivers.


----------



## noeldacara (May 24, 2008)

just yesterday, i tried to update my directx version.
but i got a cryptographic error, cabinet file untrusted error whatsover
i tried to search d net and found nothing dat solves my problem,
but i realize everything was fine before i installed some programs...
til i came up uninstalling the programs i have just recently installed.
a few painstaking uninstallations and restart sessions...
i finally found out what causes the directx installation to fail.*

FLYAKITEOSX* desktop transformation!!!:down:

if u happen to have this enhancement installed
or maybe any other transformation packs that modifies system files,
u might want to uninstall them to make everything ok.

if u still need to enhance your desktop after installing directx
u should shift to safer transformation packs available.
just take some time to browse and read articles...

gudluck! hope this might be a help...


----------

